# HO Scale Action figures ?



## Ralf (Oct 19, 2001)

I have found regular figures for the spectators but am looking for some auto/racing action type figures. Tire cahngers, jack man, gas can man, etc. and some flag men for corners would be nice. Got my four lane track down and am in the process of filling all the joint areas (4 lane using AFX track sections). Then will start on scenery and need some people to make it look REAL ! Thanks Ralf


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Pit crew people...*



Ralf said:


> I have found regular figures for the spectators but am looking for some auto/racing action type figures. Tire cahngers, jack man, gas can man, etc. and some flag men for corners would be nice. Got my four lane track down and am in the process of filling all the joint areas (4 lane using AFX track sections). Then will start on scenery and need some people to make it look REAL ! Thanks Ralf


Ralf,

look out for those Tyco NASCARs that come with a nice pit crew. Unfortunately they seem to be not made any more, but they show up on fleaBay occasionally. 

If you want some even nicer (and looking better together with tiny T-Jets) figures: FALLER made nice pit guys too, but these are definitely HTF today (*sigh*)...

Greetings from Germany,

Claus

www.c-jet500.de.vu


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I just responded to this in the Box Stock/Collecting forum... look there for ideas about Preiser 1/72 stuff...

--rick

edit: hey Claus, do you have any experience with Preiser stuff? I know it's available from Umpfi's, and since you're in that part of the world...


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Two guys are always selling pit crews on flea bay. I think they are afx3 and Cherriosstp or something along those lines. 

Dave


----------



## Ralf (Oct 19, 2001)

Thanks, found a set on e-bay for my track! Ralf


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

If you're looking for realism those Mattel Pit Crews really won't do the trick. They aren't the correct scale. They're good for collecting though. The F1 pit crews bring in some good money and they're only a couple of years old.

Look on EBay for Prieser or HO People. It's hard to find crew people specific to racing like pit guys and stuff. I have a set of these but they are really old and heavily painted. Also look at Walthers website.

The best out there were the die cast pit crew sets by Winners Circle. They had scale 1/64 rubber figures mounted to a pit scene diorama. These make up the pit scenes on all our members tracks in our group.










Some people have removed the figures for other scenes on their detailed HO track. Look for "Winners Circle Pit Row" on EPay and you'll find a bunch.

-Scott V.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Here's a picture of a scene where somebody removed the NASCAR die cast car from the Winners Circle scene and used a slot car in place. He also painted the Winners Circle figures to suit his needs. :thumbsup:


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Another exmaple...


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Scott V - awesome detail in your pit area!

Jim


----------

